# UK Fountain pen suppliers



## Brian Chislett (Oct 11, 2012)

I am looking for a  UK based supplier of kits which include 'converters' piston type or similar, as my customers do not like the wasteful, throwaway plastic cartridges.
If no UK supplier I would consider alternatives.
Thanks


----------



## John Den (Oct 11, 2012)

Try Axminster Power Tools.
They sell converters.:-
Buy Axminster Project Kit - Refillable Ink Reservoir from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK
Regards
John in Bideford


----------



## mikeschurer (Oct 11, 2012)

The FP kits I have purchased from the Elite Range from turners Rettreat have all had therefillable piston 

Mike in Pangbourne by the Thames


----------



## Brian Chislett (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you John, this is well hidden in the Axminster catalogue. I have ordered some.

Mike I thought Turners Retreat sold these but they said no. I have asked them to check again.

Thanks gentlemen

Brian in Somerset.


----------



## tasciovanus (Nov 13, 2012)

*Suppliers Brian*

Brian

I use several suppliers here in the UK, have a look at the following and give them a call to check if they supply the 'siphons' for the kits too; certainly I know for a fact the Baron comes supplied with them:-

www.turners-retreat.co.uk/products/pen-and-pencil-kits-and-accessories/baron-collection

Americana Cigar Fountain Pen AMCFP from Stiles and Bates

Dakota Designer Elite Fountain Pen Kit (DKPP28) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk

If you are willing to wait a couple of weeks for your delivery then I would suggest giving Ernie a try at Bear Tooth Woods in the US.

Another alternative would be Pen Kits, Pen blanks, Clock Kits and wood turning accessories. in Australia, they generally get deliveries to me in about a week for only $5.

Let me know if thats any help.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Brian
Axminster as already stated, Helen at fun e turns did have some craft supplies and I think Penparts did have them I've also found them in art shops sold as elements of caligraphy sets which sometimes are worth buying for the parts


----------

